# Legend Custom Guitars



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Anybody ever had a chance to check out an electric guitar from these guys? Based in Dartmouth Nova Scotia I think .


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've visited Zane O'Brien a number of times either to get his opinion on things or for work (custom pickguards, setups, electronics work). He is a perfectionist IMO. I've seen his guitars in his shop and a few around NS, but have not owned one.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks! I love the look of this Jake E Lee copy.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I think that one is on sale in L&M for really great price...


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you meant to say WAS on sale.......


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i once had a roxbury legend custom, it was a great guitar


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

hedzup said:


> I think you meant to say WAS on sale.......


Hope to see NGD thread soon


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

hedzup said:


> Thanks! I love the look of this Jake E Lee copy.
> View attachment 88241


I know he was sweating the details of a lee strat when I had one of my guitars in with him around December...

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

bigboki said:


> Hope to see NGD thread soon



I got it and its great! But in the meantime I bought a Custom Shop Strat, and I don't think I can afford both , so not sure if it will be a NGD thread or For Sale thread lol !


----------



## Mike Littledog (Apr 15, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> i once had a roxbury legend custom, it was a great guitar


Yes I just got one, an L6... any more info on the maker, or contact?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike Littledog said:


> Yes I just got one, an L6... any more info on the maker, or contact?


i bought mine used, but the construction of it was excellent. my only complaint was the poly. it was soft and sticky when hot.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine had Allparts stamped on the neck


----------

